# cross training with weapons



## Shinzu (Oct 3, 2003)

do any of you guys cross train with weapons?  for instance... do you practice karate but involve iaido?  do you study american kempo, but use japanese weapons?  do you not use weapons at all?

i am just curious who learns what and what styles teach what.

my TSD style involves the long staff, nunchaku, katana, arnis sticks, short blade, and katana.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 3, 2003)

My style of jujutsu teaches basic use of baton, bokken and bo. I train in Iaido to get a more in depth feel for the katana, which is a weapon I've always wanted to learn to use. Of course, my accomplishments in Iaido so far are a ripped jacket sleeve... (even the blunt swords have enough of a tip to go through cotton without much problem).. oh, that's just one accomplisment isn't it?

Never mind eh


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 3, 2003)

At my school our weapons basic class teaches the basics of the Staff, Broadsword, and Gim (Tai Chi Sword) to our beginners. In the advanced class you start to learn some forms and everyone starts with the staff. Normally next is the Double Daggers. Then the Flute (which is a very dangerous weapon, believe it or not). 

7sm


----------



## stickarts (Oct 3, 2003)

Although my main art was Kenpo, i picked up various weapons over the years until now i actually have an entire weapons program including bo, sai, nunchucks, broadsword, sticks. kama, bokken. Some of it is more practical than others, but mainly i just enjoy learning and training!


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2003)

My base art is Kenpo, but I also crosstrain in Arnis.  I've worked with some other weapons also, but I feel that the stick and the knife are the most practical.  In addition, the weapon tech. can be translated to empty hand as well.

Mike


----------



## kroh (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like to think my martial arts training helped me greatly when i was working as a soldier.   The techniques and tactical thinking were a great advantage .   NOw that I am no longer green, i still do weapons training from that life to supliment the stuff i am doing now ( firearms training, paintball, bayonet fighting).

The martial arts I train in now, use weaponry that can be translated to modern versions.  Although i won't carry a firearm or bayonet everywhere I go, it is still good training.

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 3, 2003)

The style of jujutsu I currently study include a variety of weaponry but with a heavy emphasis on sword (both as Iai and Ken). Other weapons include tanto (knife), Jo (staff), naginata (halberd) and a few others. 

When I studied Kempo I learned sai, nunchaku, 4' staff, 6'staff and sticks / club (like Escrima sticks). Our style of Kempo did include more weaponry but I never was exposed to them. 
I've also cross trained in some knifefighting (filipino / indonesian influence) and Ryukyu Kobudo (tonfa, bo and sai) in the past.

I think studying weapons enhances your empty hand practice. Especially if it includes paired practice. It will teach you better focus and distancing. 

KG


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

In the FMA, it's all the same to us!

When I took Karate and Iaido, it felt more like separate training than cross training.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *I think studying weapons enhances your empty hand practice. Especially if it includes paired practice. It will teach you better focus and distancing.
> *



i totally agree


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 5, 2003)

Well I learn an Okinawan arts so we learn all the weapons aswell........


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 5, 2003)

Arnisador,

I agree. 
In the style I currently study there is really no difference whether you have a sword, a jo or if you're empty handed, the principles remain the same. In fact, the sword training enhances everything else. 

Having said that, my experience with weaponry in Kempo was rather opposite as the principles didn't carry over from one to another. And it did not include any partner training. 

KG


----------



## SenseiBear (Oct 6, 2003)

Initial Primary weapons at our school are 6' Staff (Bo), Long Sword (Katana), and Arnis stick (28") - After Blackbelt you start on Knife, Short Stick, Kama, Spear, Oar, Broadsword, Cane, Tonfa.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 9, 2004)

I know a lot of kenpoists cross over into stick fighting.  Personally, I use bo and katana.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep, we train with Sticks, Kerambits, knives, and handguns.. it melds well with EPAK as the FMA system starts off with weapons and progresses to empty hands .. and EPAK begins with empty hands to weapons.
If you're EPAK, you'll be able to use a weapon working the 'Storm' Tecs, Works great with a stick (club).

Tess


----------



## OULobo (Jan 9, 2004)

I cross the weapons/techniques of a bunch of FMAs, Bando, Krabi Krabong, a few Silat styles, and some Aikido. Occationally a friend of mine from Mantis Kung Fu shows me some of the unique weapons work. What I need to train more is firearms. Most of gun training is simple target practice, as opposed to drawing and motion.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 9, 2004)

The only weapons I have the chance to use in the dojo now-a-days are the knife and club.  We have used bokken to demonstrate the concept of motion for some techniques.  I can't find an iado instructor in my area but would love to study it.  Before Aikido I studied kenpo so I have the basics with a wide variety of weapons and still train on my own with them.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 9, 2004)

I pretty much stick with the CMA weapons, but with 118 total weapons, I have a nice variety to learn.

7sm


----------



## Matt Bernius (Jan 9, 2004)

At the risk of sounding pretentious I think that anyone who wants to understand functional knife defense needs to study Filipino Martial Arts. I've met many traditional arts instructors who have had to rethink their method of teaching knife defenses (i.e. things like the "x" or double hand cross block) after training for a short time in the FMA.

My exposure to Pekiti Tirisa for example was a HUGE eye opener for me.

I also train in traditional Chinese "core" weapons (staff, spear, broadsword, straightsword).

- Matt


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

as Tess said, we've been introduced to lotsa stick work and knife training.  I dabble with nunchaku  , kamas, and tonfas.  I love me 'chucks...tis my stress relief every day.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2004)

*reminds the Yeti, Chad... I am not a chuk target........ 'sides.. *telling you for the umpteenth time.. what I gaveth.....I shall taketh away..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

but I haven't been using the graphite 'chucks....I've been using the black wooden ones.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *do any of you guys cross train with weapons?  for instance... do you practice karate but involve iaido?  do you study american kempo, but use japanese weapons?  do you not use weapons at all?
> 
> i am just curious who learns what and what styles teach what.
> ...



He, he. I do Modern Arnis, Balintawak, and some Bando. 

So in reality, I cross-train my weapon work with empty hands.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

I did BJJ , JKD and Boxing but also learn Kali ( it is in my JKD ) and I also learn to use European Bastard Sword ( they teach sword grappling such as throw , takedown and lock ) and Poleaxe . I believe my European Sword Art can also be applied on japanese Katana and Chinese Miao Dao while FMA can also be applied on Sai , Butterfly Knife , Dao , Jian .


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 13, 2007)

I find that the various arts I study complement each other.  I find studying rapier improves my longsword and vice-versa.  And the grappling parts of those weapon arts are similar.  I tend to keep the techniqes separate, though.  I also switch up handedness.  I do longsword and rapier left-handed, but sword & buckler right-handed.  When I take up messer (German falchion/long knife), I plan on learning it with both hands. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

